# Unknown due dates



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

We're not sure when our goats are due (they kept escaping the pen, so not sure when they were bred). What do you mean by their ligaments are gone? What am I looking for? Also, we have one who injured a teat last summer on barb wire and that udder is pretty much gone. Anything special I need to do when the babies are born? Last year two of ours birthed theirs without us being there. Angel, our 'one udder' girl didn't want anything to do with hers, and we almost lost them. Want to be more aware as to when she might kid this time. (she is spoiled rotten, and so FAR from an angel). The other girl who's due won't be a year old till Feb 3, so I'm a little worried about her as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I made this your own topic so you could get more attention to your questions.

Think of ligaments as a clothesline. They run the length of the rump to the tail in a V pattern. As the ligaments soften they bend downward toward the ground (like when a clothesline is full of laundry it sags). When a goat "looses" her ligaments that means they have dropped so far and loosen so much that you can't feel them.

I have pictures an more discription on my website www.endofthelinefarm.com

As to your young doe. Keep feeding her and treating her like any normal goat. Feel her udder area and watch for it to suddenly fill tight. This usually means kids within 12 hours or so. What breed of goat are the does? What breed is the buck?


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, Stacey! The doe is an Alpine-LaMancha cross and the buck (unfortunately her dad) is an Alpine cross (we're pretty sure). Does that make a difference? I'll check out the pictures.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Also, do I need to do anything special with my pregnant one udder Angel?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just keep a close eye on them and try to catch them when they are close. LOL Easier said than done! The udder suddenly filling is a good sign as is mucous discharge. But I had one that had both of those things and still waited a good 3 weeks before kidding. I don't think there is anything special for your 1 teated girl right now. After she kids, if she has more than a single, make sure she is feeding them all. sometimes you have to hold them and force them to take the babies. I find that on the 2nd time around, they are usually way better at taking them and caring for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If your one teated doe has more then one you may need to supplement with a bottle to be sure they both are getting enough. 

You want to be sure both get colostrum that's very important


----------



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi I have this same issue. I made an educated guess and calculated my doe is due in March. Now she looks like she's due any day. She's very skiddish so it's hard to get near to check ligaments and I'm new at this. Does it look like she's due soon to anyone else? Thank you! .












oh and her milk just came in yesterday. Mucus just started today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it does look like your doe is due sooner then March. When was she with the buck?


----------



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok. I just re-googled and it says gestation is 21 weeks. It's been 20 weeks. Is it normal to go full term or should I be on daily watch now?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids are viable at 140 days. Most mini breeds kid around 145 days and standard breeds usually wait closer to 150 days. Some exceptions will hold out till 160 days. So yeah it's a fairly ambiguous window of kidding time. I've never heard anyone use weeks for gestation in goats it's always days.


----------



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay so I'm on kid watch from now on. I'm exited! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Laurabbartlett (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi my doe kidded today between 10am-3pm. I missed it but everything turned out okay. Look for my post in the birth announcements! Thanks for all the help!


----------

